# Major Morel Day



## Mad4morels (May 16, 2021)

It was 40-50 degrees in the days and 30's at night just 1 week ago here Northwest of Chicago. All of a sudden it has been in the 90's this week. My wife and I had given up hope for mich of a season. Today she suggested we take an hour to look in the woods around our house. Somehow , we were blessed with one of our biggest collection ever. Especially in just 1 hour. Picked up some Prime Ribeyes and celebrated. Good luck to all. Don't give up hope.


----------



## emarler (10 mo ago)

Sa-weet! Looks awesome (and delicious), congrats!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Excellent score!


----------

